# Info on a 924125 That I want to buy



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

So I saw ad this but not familiar with the brand...
I'm guessing 11.5 HP and 28" width? How many cc's is that?
What is the year?
What was cost new?
Are they the well made Ariens?
Any special features like turning controls or heated grips, electric start?
Is the price a fair one?
The person selling does not know much ( It was hard to get model # ) and can't answer all my questions so here are the pics and a link.http://p.wallapop.com/i/57128831?_pid=wi&_uid=35284222&_me=s_ios
Thanks for the help!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

great brand of machine, but its a sellers market in certain locations right now. is $700 a good price? other members will chime in.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this a HOME DEPOT model? I just finished reading really bad reviews about aluminum gearbox leaking or needing to be replaced with a cast iron one, plus it clogs much to often and the shear pins are very weak in order to protect the cheap gearbox.


----------



## lillbear (Jan 5, 2016)

It is a 11.5 HP Tecumseh engine about 342 cc, it sold new for about 1300 at home depot aluminum gear box. Looks in really good condition and can never be worst then the Craftsman I had.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

nycredneck said:


> Is this a HOME DEPOT model? I just finished reading really bad reviews about aluminum gearbox leaking or needing to be replaced with a cast iron one, plus it clogs much to often and the shear pins are very weak in order to protect the cheap gearbox.


I have a 926LE from the same era with the aluminum gearbox.

The Shear pins are just as strong as Ive seen on other units. 

The gearbox has never really leaked (seeped a little after I had checked the level...most likely I need to add some more thread sealant to the plug). 

Its never clogged up unless there was something dumb (i.e. broken shear pin I didnt know about or auger cable tension was misadjusted)

Back in those years the Home Depot models WERE the dealer models. SnoTek didnt even exist back then.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

From the paint on the inside of the chute, it doesn't look like it's had a lot of use. 

The dashboard looks like my in-laws 2001 Ariens, so I'd say likely '01-'02, somewhere around there. My machine is a 2000, and has a different, older dashboard. 

You can see the model and serial number in the picture (that's very helpful), so you can get the manuals here, if you're looking for more info on it: 
Ariens Order Owners Manuals

The owners manual might tell you whether it has heated grips, since you have the model #. It has electric start, you can see the starter in the third pic. 

In that third pic, something is looped over the crank that extends forward from the dashboard, which rotates the chute. That looks odd to me, my machine doesn't have anything there. I don't know what that thing is, but I'd venture to say it didn't come that way.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks Pretty Clean, Reasonable. Bring $600 cash, and show it to the owner.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes there seems to a cable thats just hanging there, I think it might be a chute control but will check the manual for a better look. I am handy so hopefully not a problem.
I was thinking 600 as well... especially if the cable is broken or if it just came off I will go 50 less than that.
Thank you guys
Anyone have one and don't like it?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

About that cable, it looks like the machine has the remote chute-height adjustment (you can see the spring at the right-hand side of the chute). Possibly it's related to that? 

Coincidentally or not, the chute looks like it may be aiming up all the way. If the cable forces it down, and the spring pulls it up, that could be consistent with the cable being disconnected. Just speculation, of course. 

If there's something messed up with that cable, that could help negotiate the price down.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes it's the part of chute called a "deflector" and that cable most likely goes from dash to deflector.


----------

